# mon mac book chauffe de trop !!!



## melbaz (6 Février 2009)

bonjour a tous 

j'ai un macbook depuis 2 ans, il y a kk temps, le ventilateur faisait un drole de bruit, je ne men suis pas trop occupé, helas, mais maintenant, son cas sé aggravé, il se trouve depuis quelques temps que je ne peux plus lire de video en streaming sur internet, meme une simple petite video sur Youtube, mon ordi chauffe enormement et s'eteint brusquement, 

on ma dit que cétai peu etre a cause de ma carte graphique qui étai morte, je précise que je peu regarder un film qui est sur mon ordi, mais pas en plein écran...

donc j'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez, et savoir comment marche le service de réparation de apple, (tarif, temps d'attente.....)

encore merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Février 2009)

Si tu nous dis pas quelle macbook tu as, on va difficilement pouvoir te dire quoique ce soit.


Si tu as pris l'AppleCare, la réparation sera gratuite, ça peut prendre entre 2 et 8 semaines environ. Si tu n'as pas pris l'Applecare, tu es hors garantie et la facture risque d'être violente. Commence à penser à changer d'ordinateur, suivant ce qui a laché ça risque d'être plus avantageux. Si la carte graphique est morte, alors il faut aussi changer la carte mère et le processeur. Tu vas tapper dans les 800&#8364; minimum. (et ce n'est pas une estimation, c'est un témoignage :rateau:


----------



## melbaz (6 Février 2009)

kel macbook ai-je ?? je nen sais rien, je savais meme pas kil en avait plusieurs......


et non je n'ai pas l'applecare, helas, donc 2 a 8 semaine sans mon ordi ca fait mal quand meme, et comment savoir si cé bien la carte graphique ??

encore merci


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Février 2009)

melbaz a dit:


> kel macbook ai-je ?? je nen sais rien, je savais meme pas kil en avait plusieurs......
> 
> 
> et non je n'ai pas l'applecare, helas, donc 2 a 8 semaine sans mon ordi ca fait mal quand meme, et comment savoir si cé bien la carte graphique ??
> ...


Ca y ressemble, je crois que tu as un Macbook coreduo. J'ai eu le même problème en fait. L'affichage a commencé un jour à scintiller quand l'ordi chauffait trop, avec le temps ça l'a fait de plus en plus souvent, jusqu'à ce que mon Macbook se coupe automatiquement dès qu'il montait en température. Le problème est connu et est lié à la Carte graphique GMA 950. Essaie de téléphoner à ce numéro 0805 540 003, et décris ton problème en disant que tu penses que c'est un *vice caché. * C'est ta seule chance d'obtenir une réparation gratuite. Insiste sur le vice caché, dis que tu as vus énormément de monde avec le même problème sur cette génération de Macbook.

Mais avant toute chose, clique sur la pomme en haut à gauche, va dans à propos de ce mac, et dis moi ce qu'est inscrit dans le champ processeur.


----------



## melbaz (6 Février 2009)

processeur 2 GHz Intel Core 2 duo

par contre je n'ai jamais eu de probleme avec mon affichage, contrairement a toi !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Février 2009)

melbaz a dit:


> processeur 2 GHz Intel Core 2 duo
> 
> par contre je n'ai jamais eu de probleme avec mon affichage, contrairement a toi !


Ah, d'accord tu n'as pas le coreduo, normalement quand quelqu'un parle de chaleur extrême c'est qu'il a un ordinateur de la génération précédente au tiens.

Juste comme ça, avant de l'envoyer au SAV, retourne ton macbook, et normalement tu peux voir une grille d'aération dans la charnière entre l'écran et socle. Essaie de passer un coup d'aspirateur dessus. C'est peut être les ventilos qui sont obstrué par la poussière, du coup la température monte trop et l'ordinature s'éteind. 
Télécharge ce logiciel pour mesurer la température du processeur de ton macbook: http://macbricol.free.fr/coreduotemp/
Lance une vidéo et dis moi jusqu'à combien de degré tu es monté avant qu'il ne s'éteigne. C'est peut être moins grave que ce que je pensais, si c'est ça apporte le dans une boutique de réparation Apple, ils le démonteront et retirerons la poussière.


----------



## melbaz (7 Février 2009)

bonsoir a tous

alors j'ai installé le logiciel, il ne voulai pas marcher au depart, mais bon il a fini par fonctionner....;

donc mon ordi, apres plusieurs tentative, s'etein entre 75 et 80 degré, kil attein en moin de 10 min....

je pense pas avoir signalé, que le matin j'arrive a regarder les info en streaming (bflm tv) mais je ne laisse pas le fenetre firefox ouverte sur mon bureau, je la reduis ds le dock. mon ordi s'etein mais au bout d'un long moment !

sinon, pour le nettoyage, j'ai réussi a ouvrir le portable, sans bien que mal, a y jeter un coup de bombe a air, pour le nettoyer, mais ca na eu aucun effet ! ! ! 


voila encore merci


----------



## TicTacMint (7 Février 2009)

Salut, j'ai déjà eu le même genre de problème.

Quitte tous tes programmes, va voir dans le moniteur d'activité (Applications => Utilitaires => Moniteur d'activités ) si tu n'as pas une application qui mange tout ton CPU... (attention, cliques bien sur "Toutes les opérations" en haut à droite et classes les par rapport à %proc.), si tu as une application qui est à 80, 90, fait 'quitter l'opération', moi c'était une erreur de lancement d'impression... 

Tiens nous au courant,

Arthur


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Février 2009)

melbaz a dit:


> bonsoir a tous
> 
> alors j'ai installé le logiciel, il ne voulai pas marcher au depart, mais bon il a fini par fonctionner....;
> 
> ...


 Fais ce que Tictac te conseille, si ça ne résout pas le problème, je te conseille d'éteindre ton macbook et de l'amener en réparation. Si il a un défaut tu risque d'aggraver le problème à force de l'utiliser.


----------



## Tangi (24 Février 2009)

TicTacMint a dit:


> Salut, j'ai déjà eu le même genre de problème.
> 
> Quitte tous tes programmes, va voir dans le moniteur d'activité (Applications => Utilitaires => Moniteur d'activités ) si tu n'as pas une application qui mange tout ton CPU... (attention, cliques bien sur "Toutes les opérations" en haut à droite et classes les par rapport à %proc.), si tu as une application qui est à 80, 90, fait 'quitter l'opération', moi c'était une erreur de lancement d'impression...
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, 

Génialissime... Je savais que je pouvais compter sur MacGénération pour résoudre mon problème... Ca marche impec, j'avais exactement le même problème de lancement d'impression qui bouffait, d'après le Moniteur d'activité, jusqu'à 98 % du processeur mon CPU atteignait 80° et les ventilos s'affolaient pour un rien.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que j'ai éteint mon ordi hier, pensant que ça résoudrait le problème, et que je n'ai essayé à aucun moment d'imprimer quoique ce soit depuis...

Enfin, le CPU est redescendu à 57°, ma batterie ne devrait plus se décharger aussi vite...

Mille mercis  ....


----------



## cedcrow (25 Février 2009)

très bien fait, le widget iStatPro est ton ami : http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/istatpro.html


----------



## freezet (1 Mai 2010)

TicTacMint a dit:


> Salut, j'ai déjà eu le même genre de problème.
> 
> Quitte tous tes programmes, va voir dans le moniteur d'activité (Applications => Utilitaires => Moniteur d'activités ) si tu n'as pas une application qui mange tout ton CPU... (attention, cliques bien sur "Toutes les opérations" en haut à droite et classes les par rapport à %proc.), si tu as une application qui est à 80, 90, fait 'quitter l'opération', moi c'était une erreur de lancement d'impression...
> 
> ...



c'était exactement ça....Je désespérais et je suis rassérénée i
Merci TicTacMint


----------



## downinthehell (2 Juillet 2010)

Voici le lien sur youtube , comment fair pour voir votre problem application qui utilise le plus le CPU et aussi comment utiliser smcfancontrol ou soit le coolbook par ici.

Malheureusement le problem des plugin flash rest tjrs en question , pour cela auqu'un tutoriale n'existe car c'est un problem de la part d'adobe. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnH3N6zZW5c

Merci a tous au revoir.


----------



## Doerpi (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour moi aussi mon macbook chauffe beaucoup trop a mon gout, d'apres coolbook il est entre 70 et 80°C
lorsque j'utilise seulement Skype (utilisation de la conférence vidéo.)

Que puis-je faire le clavier est chaud, je ne peux le laisser sur mes genoux.
Il est actuellement posé sur une tablette pour ordi portables mais c'est extrêmement chaud. 
Y a t il un risque pour les composants du MB ?

la zone la plus chaude est située à droite lorsque je retourne le MB (cela va du premier port usb à la prise magsafe et elle s'étend sur un rectangle au dessus de la batterie la batterie elle n'est pas tres chaude.)


[edit] cela dit quand je n'utilise pas la vidéo conférence le MB ne ventile pas a fond et ne surchauffe pas, idem lorsqu'aucun flash n'est en cours d'exécution.


----------



## downinthehell (6 Septembre 2010)

1 - Visiter ce tutorial on anglais , il faudra installer les fancontrol 

       regarder ce video que j'ai trouve sur youtube, très utile , cliquer ici.

2 - Pour ce qui on le problème de kernel task dans le gestionnaire de tash ou vous aller probablement voir une nombre supérieur a 50% de CPU, la il faudra installer le ONYX et nettoyer le cache, redémarrer et ensuite votre problème est résolu mais par contre faut le faire chaque 3 ou 4 mois.

3 - Si vous avez des problèmes avec safari ou flash que ça prend 50% de CPU ou vous avez des applications large comme adobe ou autre demander au créateur de video sur youtube comment il faut le faire, il m'as aider.


Le lien pour la video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnH3N6zZW5c


----------



## Tb_Cap (7 Septembre 2010)

Ce sujet est maintenant ancien, mais je tenais à faire une remarque sur la surchauffe des MacBooks. 

Je parle bien sûr d'après mon expérience personnelle, qui concerne un MacBook blanc mi-2009.

J'ai découvert (le mot est un peu fort) que le principal vecteur de surchauffe était... La position de l'utilisateur. En effet, telles que sont positionnées les sorties d'aération, une utilisation prolongée sur les genoux, ou pour les plus gymnastes, sur le ventre (si, si) empêche le système de ventilation de fonctionner correctement et entraîne donc une surchauffe, qui s'accompagne d'une certaine nuisance sonore, et d'une baisse plus ou moins significative des performances générales.
Sans qu'il y ait de rapport avec l'activité en cours (simple navigation, traitement de texte, etc)

La plupart du temps, il suffit de veiller à laisser les sorties d'aération libres pour régler ce problème de surchauffe... Oui, ça peut paraître complètement idiot. Oui.


----------



## Manuscritbox (21 Septembre 2010)

Même problème, même solution! 
Le ventilateur qui tourne à plein régime et la batterie qui s'épuise à vitesse grand V.
Grâce à vos explications, j'ai pu annuler un Print job qui n'avait rien à faire là et tout est revenu à la normale. Et pourtant je ne suis pas douée, c'est dire si les explications étaient claires!

Merci, merci!!


----------



## LeProf (21 Septembre 2010)

Problème et solution connue depuis bien longtemps... cela remonte même au premier Macbook 2006 et cela vient dans 90% des cas, d'un bug d'impression qui monopolise les ressources processeurs, d'où surchauffe, ventilos a donfs qui essayent de refroidir et épuisent la batterie.


----------



## kaos (25 Septembre 2010)

Moi j'utilise pour les mêmes soucis et la même machine que toi un plateau ventilé et surtout COOLBOOK fais une recherche dans le forum ... et regarde aussi à "économie d'énergie"


----------



## Fifisamba (26 Septembre 2010)

bonjour 
je rencontre le même souci de surchauffe depuis une semaine 
j'ai suivi la procédure pour le moniteur d'activité, et j'ai effectivement, un truc qui pompe plus de 90% du proc : 








quand je veux la quitter, il me met ça : 








j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'il faille bien quitter cette application, car il demande les identifiants administrateur. 
j'ai peur de faire une bêtise. 

Merci pour vos réponses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------

j'ai oublié de préciser : c'est un MAC OS X version 10.5.6 processeur 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
il a 2 ans environ.


----------



## Fifisamba (27 Septembre 2010)

hé bien finalement, c'était bien ça qu'il fallait faire. 
je suis content, j'avais peur qu'il attrape la même maladie que mon vieux pc ou que le pc de ma copine... qui eux soufflent comme des fous.


----------



## Malbec (18 Décembre 2010)

Très bon le conseil de TicTacMint, et sans date de péremption puisque je viens de le suivre avec succès. L'imprimante était aussi en cause, probablement en raison d'un problème de routeur (DartyBox) qui m'a conduit à reprendre la configuration de la connexion; l'imprimante étant wifi j'y vois une bonne raison


----------



## Goldnono73 (30 Janvier 2011)

Envoyé par TicTacMint 
Salut, j'ai déjà eu le même genre de problème.

Quitte tous tes programmes, va voir dans le moniteur d'activité (Applications => Utilitaires => Moniteur d'activités ) si tu n'as pas une application qui mange tout ton CPU... (attention, cliques bien sur "Toutes les opérations" en haut à droite et classes les par rapport à %proc.), si tu as une application qui est à 80, 90, fait 'quitter l'opération', moi c'était une erreur de lancement d'impression... 

Tiens nous au courant,

Arthur



Bonjour à tous,
J'ai fait toutes ces opérations et miracle, le ventilo s'arrète.... sauf que cela recommence à chaque démarrage du macbook.
Il s'agit d'un lancement _Ip lexmark CUPSdriver qui prend 99,6%. Je fais les manipes, il disparait, puis revient... Cette imprimante, je ne m'en sert que 6mois par an, Juin à déc.
J'ai pris l'application que j'ai mis dans la corbeille, mais il reste toujours ce problème: que dois-je faire ????
Merci d'avance et un grand maerci àTicTacMint
Goldnono 73


----------



## CDI (10 Septembre 2011)

Salut, je relance aussi, car j'ai le même problème. Sauf que moi ce qui pompe le plus se nome root. Aucune idée de ce que c'est. je le quitte, mais l revient presque aussi vite. Une petite idée de ce que c'est root ?


----------

